# Supercard DSTWO hands-on preview



## shaunj66 (May 7, 2010)

*Supercard DSTWO hands-on preview*
With photos and video


With the DSTWO now in house, we've just wrapped up our quick hands-on preview of the Supercard teams latest flash cart. With an onboard CPU that boasts the ability to emulate GBA games, play back XviD files directly and more, there's certainly a lot to test.



However, please bear in mind that we are currently using a pre-release version of the DSTWO EOS and as such there are various missing features.

So if you're interested in seeing how the Supercard DSTWO is shaping up and want to see some photos of the cart, GUI and maybe a video too - head inside this topic for all that and more!

*Update:* I've just been told that the DSTWO is able to overcome any kind of anti-piracy features that may appear in future titles. Utilizing the CPU, I'm told the DSTWO can pass through and bypass any anti-piracy measures which is the first cart to do so. They say the games will never need to be patched to run.

They tell me that the DSTWO CPU can emulate the original cartridge without patches, whilst others flash cart need a patch. 




Supercard DSTWO news website



Hands-on preview with photos and video





 Discuss


----------



## shaunj66 (May 7, 2010)

<!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b>Supercard DSTWO hands-on preview</b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->

<div align="center"><object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/edxSM59VkJk&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/edxSM59VkJk&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object></div>

The Supercard DSTWO, having been in development for over a year and talked about for months, is the latest flash cart from the Supercard Team. It features the same on-board processor that was found in the iPlayer, but unlike the iPlayer, the DSTWO is a fully capable flash cart that can play DS ROMs.

The team behind the Supercard have been actively promoting the DSTWO and its supposedly unrivalled features. Additions such as GBA and SNES emulation, DivX/XviD playback and other realtime options including game guide mode, free cheat mode and slow motion are all key selling points for the DSTWO, but are they any good?

<div align="center"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/fn06.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>
GBAtemp have been lucky enough to get an early preview sample of the DSTWO and have been actively testing it in order to give our members a little insight and help with their purchasing decisions.

Unfortunately the early version of the DSTWO loader we have is very limited in its functionality. Still nowhere to be seen are features such as SNES playback and any kind of media playback outside of Moonshell (that means no codec support yet).

<b><u>GBA emulation</u></b>

We'll first go into detail about GBA emulation which is undoubtedly the most anticipated feature.

The GBA emulator is actually heavily based off of Darkchen's GBA emulator that was previously found only on the iPlayer. It is an impressive emulator but unfortunately, besides a revamped GUI, the emulator appears to perform the same as it did several months ago back on the iPlayer. The majority of GBA games perform very well when the emulator is set to a slight frameskip, but there are still a handful of ROMs that are unplayable due to slow down or graphical glitches.

I personally think most users would be happy with the current state of the emulator, especially given the amount of options that are available, such as state saving, frameskip, fast forward, snapshot, key mapping and more. But bear in mind that there will likely be a few titles that will remain unplayable. Hopefully either Darkchen or the Supercard team are able to further optimise the GBA emulator and iron out any remaining issues.

<u><b>Other System emulation</b></u>

SNES emulation, a feature touted by the Supercard team is currently unavailable and so I am unable to comment on it. I do honestly believe that this feature will come in time, so I'm not too disappointed, as I have also heard and can confirm that the Supercard team plan to not only add SNES emulation but also other consoles such as the Neo Geo and possibly more.

The GBA emulator, and also any other features that make good use of the DSTWO's onboard CPU do decrease overall DS battery life. From my limited testing, my fully charged DSi battery performed well for a good 4 hours before dying.

<b><u>Other features</u></b>

I am also unable to comment on DivX/XviD and other codec support/playback, as these features are currently unavailable. They will most likely perform just as well as they did on the iPlayer as the hardware found in the DSTWO is basically that which was found in the iPlayer. Remember to keep a watch out for our full written review of the DSTWO in the next few weeks for more information on features that are currently missing from our review sample.

I assume Moonshell is where multimedia playback (DivX/XviD) will be handled, but I am not yet certain. The Moonshell install is quite a standard install and doesn't appear to offer anything out of the ordinary but I will update when this is clarified. 

<u><b>The EOS GUI</b></u>

The Supercard DSTWO uses a slightly enhanced version of the EOS (Evolution OS, which is also on the DSONE). My DSTWO came pre-flashed for DSi 1.4 compatibility, but I can't confirm at this time whether or not this is factory default. Please stay tuned for more info on that.

<div align="center"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/fn01.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>

Once booted, the DSTWO presents you with a DSi style main menu, from which you can choose what mode you want to enter. There are currently 5 modes - DS ROM mode, GBA emulator mode, Moonshell mode and 2 slot-2 boot options. These options, if you so wish, can be modified by editing some files inside the OS system folder.

The DSTWO OS can run in various languages including English, French, German, Spanish, Italian, Chinese and Japanese. 

The main EOS is found by entering DS ROM mode. This is the screen from which you can launch your DS ROM files. The menu is very well presented, with file management options, DS ROM information, skinning options, config screens and more. Please take a look at the photos or videos we have provided to check it out for yourself.

The menu is very fast and responsive with a file listing shown on the bottom screen and time/date and ROM information on the top DS screen. As long as you know where you're headed, you can launch DS ROMs within 5-7 seconds of booting into the DSTWO.

Once you have a DS ROM loaded, you can enter the EOS realtime menu by hitting the default key-combo of L+R+A+B+X+Y (which can be altered to whatever you wish). A very nicely presented menu will appear on the bottom screen with six options - Game Guide, Cheats, Real Time Load, Real Time Save, Slow Motion, Free Cheat, brightness and reset (takes you back to EOS DS ROM menu).

<u><b>ROM compatibility</b></u>

As it stands, I have not yet encountered any incompatible DS ROMs on the DSTWO. I suspect compatibility will be similar to the DSONE.

When DS ROM compatibility is a concern, the Supercard team have an absolutely fantastic track record when it comes to supporting their flash carts. They are still releasing updated software for their original slot-2 DS flash carts and I doubt that this will change once the DSTWO starts receiving updates.

<b><u>Realtime features</u></b>

<div align="center"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/fn03.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>
The realtime menu is very impressive, with a clean graphic rich interface compatible with the DS face buttons or stylus. 

<i>Game guide</i> supports TXT and BMP files and allows you to scroll through the document(s) and will remember where you left off previously. A very handy feature and it appears to work very well.

<div align="center"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/fn07.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>
<i>Cheat mode</i> is a simple cheat interface compatible with R4DS and TTDS compatible cheats.

<div align="center"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/fn04.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>
<i>Real time save</i> works great, and gives you up to 4 slots which you can name individually. I have been told that the realtime save feature has been updated to improve compatibility with 3D DS games.

<div align="center"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/fn02.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>

<i>Slow motion</i> gives you the ability to slow down game play with 4 levels of slowdown. I have tested it and it works pretty well. There are some slight graphical anomalies in game, but it's easy to work around and hasn't caused any major problems on any of the games I've tested it on. The slow motion is quite stable and runs at a steady pace whatever setting you put it on.

<div align="center"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/fn05.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>
The<i> free cheat mode</i>, a new feature that is exclusive to the DSTWO allows you to search for and enable cheats within games when you don't have cheat files downloaded. For example, for new games that have just been released for which there aren't yet cheat databases, you'll be able to play around with this free cheat mode and search for potential cheats without having to use your PC or even exit the game.

It is actually quite complicated to get your head around to begin with, especially people that aren't familiar with cheating to begin with. It is quite easy to modify in-game values for things such as coin, points or life counts, but I have not yet figured out how to get it working with in-game values that are not represented by numbers.

It basically boils down to this process: For example in New Super Mario Bros. Your coin count may be 3. Open up Free cheat mode and do a search for the value "3". It will normally return thousands upon thousands of potential results and will ask you to search again to narrow it down. Go back into the game and increase your coin count to 4 for example. Go back in to Free Cheat mode and search again for "4". This will normally return just a few results as the DSTWO begins to understand what result you are searching for. Do this one or two more times by repeating the process by increasing coin count and the free cheat mode will eventually return the one and only result.
You can then modify this results value and it will be immediately changed in-game. You can save this value and give it a name for future sessions. You can even "lock" values. They will be set to whatever you chose, and will not change, no matter what happens during gameplay. For example, you will never die when hit because your coin count will always be positive.

Unfortunately, I am completely lost on the "fuzzy search" mode and have requested more information on this and will update when I have understood it.

<div align="center"><img src="http://gbatemp.net/up/fn08.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" /></div>

<b><u>Everything else...</u></b>

The DSTWO comes in a box shaped much like the one for the DSONE and the iPlayer. The box contains a brief manual, the DSTWO itself and a micro SD card reader.

The DSTWO is a black cart with a shiny back label and spring loaded micro SD slot. The cart is held together by a single screw and several prongs inside the plastic mould. The cart does have a slight bulge to it where the chips protrude outside of the casing, and it does feel somewhat tight inside the DSi's cart slot, but it clicks in place fine. 

As some eagle-eyed readers have mentioned; the DSTWO does not come with a separate firmware flashing device such as that bundled with the DSONEi. This also needs to be clarified by the team so stay tuned for updates, but I assume this can and will be done by the DSTWO itself once powered on inside a Nintendo DS/DSi because of the onboard CPU.

As it stands, the DSTWO is a great cart so far - the onboard processor alone makes it worth having. I don't think it's fair to comment on or rate the DSTWO at this point in time, as it's clear to me from the missing features that the EOS isn't quite finished yet.

Whether or not these missing features will make it into the EOS before release in a couple of weeks time remains unclear, but I rest assured knowing that the DSTWO is coming from such a reputable company as the Supercard Team and have no doubt that they'll deliver on their promises.

Stay tuned to GBAtemp for our full written review and any futures news or developments.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 7, 2010)

*Supercard DSTWO photos including press release photos*


----------



## basher11 (May 7, 2010)

now i want this.


----------



## raulpica (May 7, 2010)

Awesome work, Shaun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't wait for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I seriously hope that the GBA emu gets an update, though.

Still, the awesome DS functions it sports are already enough for me to make it a must-have


----------



## soulfire (May 7, 2010)

yay have mine pre orded while ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can't wait to get my hands on


----------



## waffle1995 (May 7, 2010)

Really intrested in Free Cheat Mode and GBA Emulation.
This is way better than the EX4DS~

The firmware remind me of AKAIO  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I wish r4cce was also for ds..


----------



## xMekux (May 7, 2010)

o.O a MUST BUY =0
Ps:So..... Perfect *_*


----------



## YayMii (May 7, 2010)

As long as it plays SMA3 and Mother 3, I'm fine with it's current state. But WOAH, I didn't know that the EOS had AKAIO-like scrolling.


----------



## Shuny (May 7, 2010)

Seems it's a very good product. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Great job for the review btw


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

Thanks shaun for the pictures and review..

just another question
when you click VIEW on FREE CHEAT
what does it pop out ? a hex editor or ?


----------



## DeMoN (May 7, 2010)

Sweet preview shaun.  I'm definitely gonna be looking forward to the final review and it will be a deciding factor in whether I purchase one of these or not.


----------



## DarkWay (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the awesome preview shaun, it's so sexy.

I want mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't care if it's the same as the one you've got your hands on now because it will still get updated with those extra (but promised) features soon enough. I'm seriously looking forward to the day I get mine in the post (which I pre-ordered from Shoptemp during that AWESOME pre-order offer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## basher11 (May 7, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> Thanks shaun for the pictures and review..
> 
> just another question
> when you click VIEW on FREE CHEAT
> what does it pop out ? a hex editor or ?



the value search?


----------



## iFish (May 7, 2010)

Yay!! the card has teeth!.

thanks shaun, this got me more hyped, and got my wallet out 

i am excited for this "Free-Cheat" mode, since i have been playing around with no# and some NDS roms.... NOW I CAN DO IT ON THE GO!!


----------



## shaunj66 (May 7, 2010)

I apologise for any typos or missing info. It's late and I'm extremely tired from lack of sleep lately. I'll answer any questions you guys may have soon


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i am looking for a hex editor...

value search? i thought the one that shaun posted is already the value search?


----------



## arielp (May 7, 2010)

overall looking at the PCB, this is indeed an iplayer, but with modified OS..........


----------



## Gh0sti (May 7, 2010)

so its an iplayer clone with a different design and functionality use of roms


----------



## iFish (May 7, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> so its an iplayer clone with a different design and functionality use of roms



Not clone. the iPlayer was made by the SuperCard team


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> so its an iplayer clone with a different design and functionality use of roms



both iplayer and scds2 is made by team supercard
maybe we should say its an upgrade version of iplayer?


----------



## DarkWay (May 7, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I apologise for any typos or missing info. It's late and I'm extremely tired from lack of sleep lately. I'll answer any questions you guys may have soon



Can I have your DSTwo please? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




worth a try.....


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 7, 2010)

Okay damn this looks cool... *realizes he's broke and cries*


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

The cat boy wants ^o.o^


----------



## ACWWFAN (May 7, 2010)

I really want one of these, already got my Ak2i and iPlayer though.  I might get it, I just wanna know if it has as good compatability as the AK2i.


----------



## Louisvanharten (May 7, 2010)

The real-time guide would be great for rpg's


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 7, 2010)

WOW! Since I still got the old R4 and havent bought a new one, I think I might be getting this one!
Cool real time save and slow mo!
Really awesome, But I think since this is new it might be a expensive for now :'(
This will be one of the toughest competitor of the AceKard


----------



## KingVamp (May 7, 2010)

only seen the video , but it so smooth and clean and cool.

It like combination of all the good carts!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish it was side loaded tho


----------



## geoflcl (May 7, 2010)

Fantastic!

Shame about that GBA emulator, but hey, it's still the same okay iPlayer one.

SNES emulation still piques my curiosity, though.  Can't wait to test that one out.


----------



## impizkit (May 7, 2010)

I have a question I dont know if it can be answered. Can you use a frame for GBA games like with the 3in1 (with CycloDS) or are you stuck with the plain black frame around the GBA game? I dont know if the IPlayer had the ability for GBA frames or not.


----------



## Mages4ever (May 7, 2010)

The only thing I want is the Free Cheat :/
I don't really care for the other stuff >


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

If that's the clock, it shouldn't it say "00:23" not "24:34?"


----------



## Scott-105 (May 7, 2010)

This looks soooo awesome. I can't wait for this beast to be released! Pre-ordered it with ShopTemp with UPS shipping lol


----------



## PollerkZ (May 7, 2010)

looks  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great


----------



## Hypershad12 (May 7, 2010)

Is it just me or does the DSTWO's firmware remind me a bit of AKAIO's?


----------



## Scott-105 (May 7, 2010)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Is it just me or does the DSTWO's firmware remind me a bit of AKAIO's?


You're not the only one.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 7, 2010)

Wow! This looks super promising and I want it now (the completed version, though).


----------



## Mages4ever (May 7, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> If that's the clock, it shouldn't it say "00:23" not "24:34?"


Probably the amount of time spent playing the game.
(But I might be wrong)


----------



## Pliskron (May 7, 2010)

It's a shame about the GBA emulation. I think it stinks on the iPlayer. Also it's kind of useless to review a product when many of the main features aren't even available yet. Of course I'm buying one as soon as possible.


----------



## BoxShot (May 7, 2010)

Question on RTG. Is that picture I see formatted with line breaks? (pressing enter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) If so then .... dammit SC team gimme that on the normal eos. Shitty faces instead of actually breaking the line.


----------



## KingVamp (May 7, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some parts remind me of the m3i zero 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




like i said before 

It like combination of all the good carts!!!!


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 7, 2010)

While it sounds like it'll be a worthy card and I can't wait to get mine, it's very disappointing to hear that it's the iPlayer GBA emulator, and also that a lot of the important features are currently MIA.


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> As long as it plays SMA3 and Mother 3, I'm fine with it's current state. But WOAH, I didn't know that the EOS had AKAIO-like scrolling.


Funny you should mention that - I just watched the video & at some point I thought I was looking at AKAIO


----------



## kiafazool (May 7, 2010)

ok now i REALLY want this card
i want this card more then ever now
i wish i had it on my birthday (which is TODAY so im sad)
but on the bright side atleast now i have a reason to get 
cant wait for it to be released


----------



## silly_z45 (May 7, 2010)

this card definitely will be feature rich.

bringing up the menu while a rom is playing is so fast and smooth.

i like the gameguide option thats available and finally understand how free cheat works.


and just want to note you said release in a couple of weeks. that means less than a month right? RIGHT?!!!!!


----------



## injected11 (May 7, 2010)

SNES or bust.


----------



## Cortador (May 7, 2010)

Awesome.
Hopefully it will be release within the next month( Or this one ).


----------



## gameguy95 (May 7, 2010)

*snip
must haz now befor i kilz u fur it... *evil laugh*


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 7, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> SNES or bust.




I agree 110%


----------



## rikuumi (May 7, 2010)

looks auwsum


----------



## bangloboy (May 7, 2010)

lookin pretty good!


----------



## Nah3DS (May 7, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> If that's the clock, it shouldn't it say "00:23" not "24:23?"


hahahaha that is really funny! 
it is not very important but.. they could fix that anyway


----------



## DeMoN (May 7, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the... why are you laughing at the time?  Clearly the fact that the ROM is called "Gundam 00" while the icon is that of FFTA2 is much funnier.


----------



## lolzed (May 7, 2010)

bah after seeing the video,it doesn't really look what i expected it to be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1.GBA Emu isn't original(i can live w/ it)
2.SNES emu not available yet(major loss points on this)
3.Free cheat not great
4.It uses moonshell(can live)
5.they should release devkits(SDK)(not really part of the card)

just hope they update it frequently to fix/improve these stuff


----------



## ihiphopanonymous (May 7, 2010)

does FFVI advance work?


----------



## Nah3DS (May 7, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> bah after seeing the video,it doesn't really look what i expected it to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never played that two games....


anyway... I think that this, with the propper time and work, is gonna be the best card for the NDSi.


----------



## lolzed (May 7, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


in response to three...the only thing you can make is change some obvious values...you can't really do much(like character changing,moonjump,etc.)


----------



## Deleted User (May 7, 2010)

OMG Just came. I love SuperCard. They still support my slot-2.


----------



## Gh0sti (May 7, 2010)

well im still ordering, but what i dont get is, why doesnt super card open up the iplayer to use this new eos? i understand they made iplayer to see if people wanted all video codec support but dstwo is same build pretty much, ibet there is really one cord that would unlock iplayer to use eos and play roms

also they should open up the devkits(SDK) so that homebrew can become better


----------



## MarkDarkness (May 7, 2010)

I will stick with Acekard2i-AKAIO. This is basically a NDS emulator running on a NDS... I don't see the point.


----------



## lolzed (May 7, 2010)

MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> I will stick with Acekard2i-AKAIO. This is basically a *NDS emulator* running on a NDS... I don't see the point.


wut?I don't see your point


----------



## Hotzdevil (May 7, 2010)

man i want it!! but sadly i don't know if i can ever get it..


----------



## BlackDave (May 7, 2010)

The Box looks so professional compared to the one for Acekard 2i, M3i Zero and EZflash Vplus.

The DSONE box looked good too


----------



## deka01 (May 7, 2010)

man i want this so much my old m3ds real just doesn't cut it crap support and its slow as to load guides sometimes upwards of 5min though it could be worse


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 7, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious...what exactly do you mean?


----------



## MarkDarkness (May 7, 2010)

lolzed said:
			
		

> MarkDarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I mean is that when I play games on my DS, I want to experience the game like it was meant to be played. In other words, I don't want save states, slowdown, in-game walkthrough, multithread, etc. To use those features, I'd rather just play the game on my PC on an emulator, taking advantage of advanced graphic filters, enhanced speaker sound, playing on a full-featured controller... etc.

In that sense, AKAIO gives me 100% compatibility and offers me the only things I really need, which are soft reset and a very sleek interface.


----------



## Dark^'^Knigh (May 7, 2010)

"Enjoy Yourself ! 
All Pleasure in it"

Seriously gonna wait till a team that is little a less "corny" with a much sleeker interface comes along using the same technology. Despite the appeal of it being the only cart available with its features, SC Team will never suck me in again (unless it's a gift, of course  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## coolness (May 7, 2010)

Looks like an Acekard clone
but i like it


----------



## joybeba6679 (May 7, 2010)

Maybe when GBA, SNES and even NES, why not!, are working correctly, then id think on buying it, only a crazy guy would buy this as it is right now...


----------



## ahtin (May 7, 2010)

my card is coming too, cant wait for their new card, look like amazing.


----------



## Escape (May 7, 2010)

joybeba6679 said:
			
		

> Maybe when GBA, SNES and even NES, why not!, are working correctly, then id think on buying it, only a crazy guy would buy this as it is right now...



Well, only a crazy guy wouldn't buy it while it was offered for only $30! HA! 

Any chance checking if the Megaman Battle Network games work with no slow-downs? 
That was the only reason I actually bought it - playing this series all over again :>


----------



## shaunj66 (May 7, 2010)

*Update:*

I've just been told of a very exciting feature that the DSTWO provides that has not yet been announced.

Here is an updated feature list:



			
				Supercard team said:
			
		

> 1. RealTime Functions: RealTime Save(Enhanced, 3D game more stable), RealTime Game Guide(txt, bmp) & RealTime Cheat. (More stable, more easy to use, cheat code compatible with popular cheat file)
> 2. Multi Saves (Up to 4 slots), Easy to backup and restore saves.
> 3. New exclusive feature. Free Cheat function. During game play will allow you to search for and enable various cheats and hacks, such as modifying or even locking your characters health.
> 4. Unlimited MicroSD storage space support. SDHC support. FAT or FAT32.
> ...



Note the last feature. Apparently the DSTWO is able to over come any kind of anti-piracy patch that may appear in future titles. Utilizing the CPU, I'm told the DSTWO can pass through and bypass any anti-piracy measures which is the first cart to do so. They say the games will never need to be patched to run.

They tell me that the DSTWO CPU can emulate the original cartridge without patches, whilst others flash cart need a patch.


----------



## OrGoN3 (May 7, 2010)

Anyone else deterred by the fact that GBA emulation kills the battery life of the DS? 4 hours was it? I'll stick to my actual GBASP for now (although I did preorder for SNES feature, if it ever comes).


----------



## Escape (May 7, 2010)

Nothing about Xvid/Divx support? :


----------



## shaunj66 (May 7, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Nothing about Xvid/Divx support? :


----------



## Maikel Steneker (May 7, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't believe the compatibility will be perfect (let's face it, they told that when the R4 came out...), but if they use the CPU it's interesting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for the preview. I can't wait for my unit to arrive. Hopefully they'll ship out the hardware soon, and hopefully they'll keep on improving their software. With so many features there's probably a lot that can be improved. But hey, this is the Supercard Team, so we'll probably not be disappointed.


----------



## Destructobot (May 7, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Supercard team said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure they're talking about game AP and not flashcart AP? The way they worded it, specifically saying "*i*DS Anti Piracy", it sounds like they've fixed it so that the SCDS2 can't be blocked by a DSi firmware update like other flashcarts.


----------



## lolzed (May 7, 2010)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


try out Dementium II(which so far has no fix) and see it it works


----------



## spark1223 (May 7, 2010)

I could have used this when I had a dsi, yet it would be difficult to play max payne on the emulator ( it doesn't emulate well on any system really) I mean the game even slow down on the gba. Some games are hard to emulate.


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 7, 2010)

the most tuned flashcart offering everything that a person would find in other carts
the bypassing all types of AP is kinda strange but hopefully it will not be wrong


----------



## pichon64 (May 7, 2010)

I'll definitely wait for:

1) the definitive release
2) after that, a lot of you, guys, buying it and testing it and raving about it
3) after that, reading a lot about pros and cons
4) after that, reading a lot about emulation compatibility (specially on Snes)

Then I'll be ready for buying it.

(NO PATCHED ROMS NEEDED? Unbelievable. Hope it's true.)


----------



## The Catboy (May 7, 2010)

Never need an AP patch again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the cat boy just found his second lover


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 7, 2010)

Well it all sound promising

No AP patching or patched roms sound good to me

will be good to have some Retro on the move working properly also


----------



## Bloodlust (May 7, 2010)

If it has rmvb support as well, I'm definitely game...


----------



## Toa_235 (May 7, 2010)

looks pretty awesome... definitely going to get mine as soon they`re available on shoptemp


----------



## tj_cool (May 7, 2010)

Toa_235 said:
			
		

> looks pretty awesome... definitely going to get mine as soon they`re available on shoptemp


You can already preorder them


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

not sure this info of scds2 is helpful to any of you

-it uses fish tycoon to bypass DSi 1.4
-4 RTS slot 
-they have another menu interface where you choose gba emulatiom, games, moonshell (it is something like DSi menu Interface)

*confirm is coming out on 18th of May (china)
258.00 CNY = 37.7747 USD
please keep in mind that this is the local chinese retail price
it might be different from what we will get
thanks shoptemp for the pre-order price!!!!

THANKS shoptemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*

A little more info on free cheat,
apparently, it records the OLD and NEW value of a address (which is a little useful)

source: from one of the chinese major forum (rom site)
EDIT: too bad i can't post any pictures of that forum otherwise = BAN for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It looks COOL for sure


----------



## Gh0sti (May 7, 2010)

so will it be able to update using a wifi code, why hasnt any other flash cart done this like AK2i with akaio?


----------



## waffle1995 (May 7, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> confirm is coming out on 18th of May (china)
> 258.00 CNY = 37.7747 USD
> please keep in mind that this is the local chinese retail price
> it might be different from what we will get
> thanks shoptemp for the pre-order price!!!!


Will shoptemp have stock by May 18?
+Is it the hardware that coming on the 18th or the hardware+software?


----------



## Escape (May 7, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> *confirm is coming out on 18th of May (china)
> *



Does that mean we'll be getting them in less than a week? IIRC, GBATemp said shoptemp will be getting them before anyone else.


----------



## elixirdream (May 7, 2010)

i have no idea whether shoptemp will get it earlier or not...
i just post whatever i read from the other forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Waffle,
the software(firmware) is already floating somewhere ...


----------



## DeltaBurnt (May 7, 2010)

Quick note, I think fuzzy search is for if you don't know the value you're searching for. So you do fuzzy search and it will accumulate all the values in the game, then you go and change the value you're looking for in game, then in free cheat choose an option like "Value has increased" or "Valued has increased by...".


----------



## waffle1995 (May 7, 2010)

I heard the supercard team are still working on the xvid/dvix support but i dont care about that feature, Free Cheat Mode is why I brought it for.
Hope that the scds2 doesnt have any manufacturing defect like in summer of 08 with the Acekard 2 fat error.
Does SCDS2 have a warranty?


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (May 7, 2010)

Bypass any anti-piracy measures, eh? I'm starting to feel like that $30 was $30 well spent


----------



## Sterling (May 7, 2010)

Wow! I am kinda of disappointed that the GBA emulator in the pre release hasn't been updated. :/ Looks like this will be a great card!


----------



## Mbmax (May 7, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Shaunj66, any picture of the other side of the PCB ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## devilworld (May 7, 2010)

**dribbles**
i want it NAO!!! DO ITT!!...NAO! lol

this card will be so worth the extra money, i want one just to play with it, and the ingame cheat creator sounds lush!

i looked into datels game trainer because i would love to start learning how to create AR codes, but was never sure if the **??** cheat ? trainer was going to work with flashcarts

i look forward to when we can all get our hands on it, and jebus the whole statement about by-passing AR sounds like god has lent the team a hand


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 7, 2010)

Dark^'^Knight said:
			
		

> "Enjoy Yourself !
> All Pleasure in it"
> 
> Seriously gonna wait till a team that is little a less "corny" with a much sleeker interface comes along using the same technology. Despite the appeal of it being the only cart available with its features, SC Team will never suck me in again (unless it's a gift, of course
> ...


Personally, I love that corny line (anyway, you shouldn't judge it on just that line since it's a skin that I'm sure can be customized).


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 7, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Escape said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Nothing about Xvid/Divx support? :


----------



## silly_z45 (May 7, 2010)

that never need a patch again is a massive call.

i don't think its possible to ever seriously make that call as the developers can tailer make an anti-piracy towards a specific flashcart.

cool news on the china 18th release however ill be a bit angry if it releases mid to end may because then ill probably get the cart right when my finals start for uni. haha sighhhhh.


----------



## Ghork (May 7, 2010)

Realized might be better to post this here...

"Does/will SupercardDSTwo support connecting to a wii in games?
My brothers R4 freeze when I try it and you cant play gba on R4 so I'm thinking of getting SupercardDSTwo even though I don't have any DS of my own (my brother rarely plays his)."


----------



## DSGamer64 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the initial impressions Shaun, looks like it is going to be worth the purchase after all.


----------



## ForteGospel (May 7, 2010)

so... will this work without an expansion card on a regular ds/ds lite?


----------



## Minox (May 7, 2010)

ForteGospel said:
			
		

> so... will this work without an expansion card on a regular ds/ds lite?


Yes it will, it is not dependent on anything else but the DS and itself.


----------



## The Pi (May 7, 2010)

cant wait to get it 







 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 = me


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 7, 2010)

I'm soooooo looking forward to this...except for some small little 'niggles' that may change my mind

1) Why the hell 'Fish Tycoon' - can't we have something different ??
(Wouldn't it be nice if we could 'customise' that with a 'ripped' icon/header from a commercial game instead - 'Mario - SMB' anyone ??)
2) What'll happen when the 3DS comes out in 'October' - will the DSTwo still work ?? (or is it actually called the 'DSTwo 2-in-1', anyone noticed the sticker on it ??). I would hate it to buy this then find that it didn't (even AFTER a firmware patch)
3) Currently it's not 'complete' (the OS still needs work on it) - & that's putting me off ordering one just now


----------



## mnbv (May 7, 2010)

one fast thing i NEED to know.... is this better than the Acekard 2i! i really need to know that!


----------



## doyama (May 7, 2010)

Dunno I think there are still too many open questions about this. Almost every feature that makes this cart unique doesn't yet exist according to the preview. To me, this makes me pause whether it's worth buying at all.

GBA support is there, but apparently no better than on the current iPlayer. At least one feature they've been touting is actually functional, though apparently it's just a re-hash of existing software.

Divx support - not working

SNES support - not working

Future auto Anti Piracy patching - until someone can show this with either an existing, or a fairly recent ROM it's still a non-feature in my book. 

I will say that at least the GUI seems to be a bit cleaner and nicer than other flash carts. Though the fact that the video show the user 'trying' to use the stylus and failing is somewhat disconcerting.

Fish Tycoon as the loader is amusing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I certainly hope they are able to address what I consider gaping holes in their feature set before release. But considering that they're already giving out preview carts, one must wonder how far off some of these touted features are. You'd figure you would have these features working before going to manufacture.


----------



## doyama (May 7, 2010)

mnbv said:
			
		

> one fast thing i NEED to know.... is this better than the Acekard 2i! i really need to know that!



From the preview there's not much that's working that should sway you from the Acekard 2i if you haven't jumped ship already. It does have RTS and slow motion, but those are already available on the DSOnei. The only unique feature is GBA support at this point. If you absolutely need GBA support on your DSi, then the DSTwo is certainly better than the Acekard2i. If you want the RTS and slow motion, you can get those features via the current DSOnei instead.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 7, 2010)

This thing's really a beast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now I must only convince my Mum this will be a good purchase


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 7, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> This thing's really a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*sigh* You and I are in the same boat.

My mother hates it when I ask for something from online.


----------



## mnbv (May 7, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> This thing's really a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just say that you never ever have to buy DS games ever again and show several videos where that happens.... i got my credit card 2 months ago so i can buy anything online!


----------



## Des_Kaje (May 7, 2010)

Seriously looks interesting. I still use my old Supercard Lite and I'm tired of constantly converting my .nds files. Because of that I was planning to buy a new card this week (the AceCard 2.1 seems like a fair option), but now I've seen this I think I'd better wait until SCDS2 is out. I really do hope that the functions that were not available in the preview-version will be available (and working!) in the retail version. I'm not too sure about preordering one just now, I'd rather wait until I can read the hands-on review with all pros and cons. 

By the way, is there any information yet about other emulating options (such as NES, Neo Geo or perhaps GBC/GB?). I have always wanted to play Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons but somehow I can't create good savefiles using Goomba Color DS...


----------



## Beige (May 7, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> I'm soooooo looking forward to this...except for some small little 'niggles' that may change my mind
> 
> 1) Why the hell 'Fish Tycoon' - can't we have something different ??
> (Wouldn't it be nice if we could 'customise' that with a 'ripped' icon/header from a commercial game instead - 'Mario - SMB' anyone ??)
> ...



1) They look for titles that are not only exploitable, but will basically not piss off anyone important.  If these things did have Mario or Zelda, they'd probably attract a lot more attention from the Big N.  HackMii did a pretty good article on reverse-engineering an Action Replay DSi, which uses the same method as DSi flashcards to bypass the security.

2) Won't know until it comes out, just like when we learned about the XL and it's "enhanced piracy protection."  I honestly think the 3DS is another Virtual Boy myself >.>

3) Well, hey, it's better to have some features working well than having all of the features working poorly.  For now, the GBA emulator has been ported(?) over, the game compatibility is (near) perfect, and the in-game menu features are working.  Most flash cards (hell, almost all of them) don't have an in-game menu in the first place.


----------



## Beige (May 7, 2010)

Des_Kaje said:
			
		

> By the way, is there any information yet about other emulating options (such as NES, Neo Geo or perhaps GBC/GB?). I have always wanted to play Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons but somehow I can't create good savefiles using Goomba Color DS...



First off, I tip my hat to you for going on with your Slot-2 so long XD

NES and GB/C can be done pretty easily on pretty much any card, including most Slot-2 solutions.  There's nesDS and lameboy.  I'm guessing you should be able to figure out which is which.


----------



## Blue-K (May 7, 2010)

doyama said:
			
		

> Future auto Anti Piracy patching - until someone can show this with either an existing, or a fairly recent ROM it's still a non-feature in my book.


Yup, would love to see that too. Especially with Dementium 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## iFish (May 7, 2010)

How can they be sure about being able to bypass ANY anti-piracy in the future? nintendo can get their hands on a DSTWO and look how it does it, then make future anti-piracy to not be able to be stopped by this. 

so ANY anti-piracy, is not a good thing to say. you never know what the future will bring,


----------



## KingAsix (May 7, 2010)

OMG!!!! I so cannot wait to get my hands on this. As long as that GBA emulator can play all the rockman titles and Mother III (and maybe a couple of other games I can't think of)...as long as it can play most of my GBA favs I'll be fine and as long as I can watch my Bleach/Hitman Reborn/FMAB without all this unneeded converting I'll be fine. Im getting so excited.


----------



## Beige (May 7, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> How can they be sure about being able to bypass ANY anti-piracy in the future? nintendo can get their hands on a DSTWO and look how it does it, then make future anti-piracy to not be able to be stopped by this.
> 
> so ANY anti-piracy, is not a good thing to say. you never know what the future will bring,



It'll either be them or Square that will put out a game that will have an AP that specifically targets this device XD


----------



## Kithkarnon (May 7, 2010)

Most likely the anti-AP system in will deploy will need patches, but not to the games, but to the firmware of the card itself.  No doubt it will use the cpu to scan (or use from a list on known) AP against the image to build an "on-the-fly" patch to bypass the AP.  Meaning if it is programmed to reconize AP type 1, the card will scan a rom looking for AP type 1 and automatically deal with it.  They also might even be able to program the software so that even if the AP is type 1.1, if can reconize and deal with the protection on the fly.  Look at how many games come out with AP that are solved using methods already done.  This is just speculation on my part, but would make sense.

I hope the GBA emulation gets more flushed out in future firmwares, but given SC methods of keeping thier cards up-to-date, I would be suprised for them not to improve it.

I already pre-ordered one myself, love my AK2i, but I do have some reservations about depending on a 3rd party to keep the software up-to-date.  I mean he has done an awesome job, but considering he does not make the hardware, will he always make the software.

The only question I have, which has never been anwsered (or I am blind), is does it run DSi Enchanced/Only games using the DSi features (which may never been worthwhile, but that is not the point)?


----------



## iFish (May 7, 2010)

Beige said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly!! Game will target it. and then this feature will not be true. 
But only time will tell, plus hte DS might be nearing its end anyway


----------



## omgpwn666 (May 7, 2010)

This is awesome, totally worth getting. The only problem is the price, because Acekard 2i does me well for a very cheap price and if it did break (wet,smashed,brick) I could afford a new one. But I'm hoping I get what I pay for because I'm going to buy a Supercard DSTWO.


----------



## tajio (May 7, 2010)

This will be the best cart out once everything is ready!!!

Loving the awesome package and cart design!!! Minimalistic designs are SWEET!


----------



## KingVamp (May 7, 2010)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea on the video at 08:00 ....


----------



## nycsam786 (May 7, 2010)

I can't wait until they get all the kinks worked out and for the release date. I hope the product lives up to the hype!


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 7, 2010)

Kithkarnon said:
			
		

> The only question I have, which has never been anwsered (or I am blind), is does it run DSi Enchanced/Only games using the DSi features (which may never been worthwhile, but that is not the point)?


Until we get some kind of DSi mode flashcart, I'm going to bet the answer is no.  As far as I know, games that are running in strictly NDS mode (which all current flashcards are) can't get at extra DSi features.


----------



## Master_B (May 7, 2010)

appearance is really super!! Really nice card with super futures i think.

one stupid question: this is only dsi and not for ds right?


----------



## Dter ic (May 7, 2010)

OMG this is soo cool
just looking at the pictures made me drool :_:


----------



## Tekkin88 (May 7, 2010)

Master_B said:
			
		

> appearance is really super!! Really nice card with super futures i think.
> 
> one stupid question: this is only dsi and not for ds right?



If if _was_ only for DSi their following would go waaaay down.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 7, 2010)

i remember free cheats back on my game boy color

you wont get a lot of things from a game like super mario, you might be able to get infinite jump or something by searching on different jump heights, but thats more or less it

its still pretty funny, I frequently did it for the heck of it in all kinds of games


does this work on ds/dslite too? or is it only dsi?


----------



## .Chris (May 7, 2010)

wish i had one


----------



## OzanOs (May 7, 2010)

thx for the preview
but 3 questions
1. What is the exactly speed the included CPU is clocked with?
2. Is there any extra Ram included too?
3. What about the Accu usage? How long is the Ds playable with this Card?
In my opinion it should be a lot less than other cards, because of the extra CPU.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 7, 2010)

OzanOs said:
			
		

> thx for the preview
> but 3 questions
> 1. What is the exactly speed the included CPU is clocked with?
> 2. Is there any extra Ram included too?
> ...


32 MB of RAM..and I *think* a 400 mhz ARM CPU?  I may not be correct on that one.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 7, 2010)

JinTrigger said:
			
		

> as I can watch my Bleach/Hitman Reborn/FMAB without all this unneeded converting I'll be fine. Im getting so excited.


for FMAB you will have to convert anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .... dont expect that it supports HD resolutions.
But... there is a lot of mirrors that have the serie in 720x400!!!


----------



## OzanOs (May 7, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> OzanOs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok thanks 
I already read this on another site too but couldn't belive.
If its true than just the card is more than the double faster than a dsi! and also 77mhz faster than a PSP?!!
And if its true it should be the ARM 9 or 11 Processor. But Im thinking about it. How will a simple Ds accu handle this? 
3 CPU's and 2 Ram's

I have to check the electr. usage of this processor's...

and 32MB Ram OMG! maybe if its not that expensive Ill buy one of this Cards too...


----------



## Another World (May 7, 2010)

4hrs of uptime makes this a cart that’s great for a ds and an ac power adapter. i wouldn't take only this 1 kit on a trip with me, for example. based on what shaun wrote they haven't bothered to update the gba emu yet. i hope they get around to making improvements to it, otherwise what is the point? it would be nice to see the firmware, gui, gba emulation and snes emulation all polished and working as close to perfect as possible before the public release. if they want to do emulation for other systems that should come later. no one is going to want to deal with a buggy firmware or buggy gba support for the first year. if they start to pump out more dingoo sdk ported emulators (iplayer gba was ported to the iplayer using the dingoo sdk) they are going to spread themselves to thin.

still with all the early complaints this is shaping up to be the card to have. i can't wait to play with it on the dsi xl!!

thanks for the pics and write up shaun.

-another world


----------



## Nollog (May 7, 2010)

arielp said:
			
		

> overall looking at the PCB, this is indeed an iplayer, but with modified OS..........


Begs the question "Will the OS work on an iplayer?".
Would be nice, though I'd rather a black shell.


----------



## TheWolf619 (May 7, 2010)

Pre-order is in, I'm so hyped for this card. Thanks for the preview Shaun!!


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 7, 2010)

All of a sudden I am getting the impression that the SNES emulation is gonna be problematic. With the given stats, GBA emulation should be full speed with ease. If they can't get that to full without frameskip, you can forget about the higher end SNES Chip games.


----------



## Arp1 (May 7, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> i can't wait to play with it on the dsi xl!!


Agreed huge as GBA screen!


----------



## KazoWAR (May 7, 2010)

I can't see how the anti-piracy thing is going to work, nothing is future proof, Nintendo will find a way.


----------



## iFish (May 7, 2010)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> I can't see how the anti-piracy thing is going to work, nothing is future proof, Nintendo will find a way.



You mostly just said what i said... just made it shorter it


----------



## em2241992 (May 7, 2010)

Very nice review, nice detail. Although it does look promising and I love the color, I will wait on buying one seeing if they improve the GBA functionality.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 7, 2010)

I don't know Team Supercard...

"ANY" future DS anti-Piracy technology is a HUGE word to say...not fully believing it until I see proof


----------



## Beige (May 7, 2010)

Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> i remember free cheats back on my game boy color
> 
> you wont get a lot of things from a game like super mario, you might be able to get infinite jump or something by searching on different jump heights, but thats more or less it
> 
> ...



All features are available on all DS models.  No (known) flash card can enter DSi mode on a DSi, they all run as if they were on a normal DS.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 8, 2010)

is the supercard released worldwide already? or not.....


----------



## Pong20302000 (May 8, 2010)

did i not see elixer or someone earlier say 18th of may for china release or something

i think i may invest in one


----------



## Porygon-X (May 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> They *told me* that the DSTWO CPU can emulate the original cartridge without patches, whilst others flash cart*s* need a patch.



Found a couple of "typos" for you there shaunj!

Call me teh "grammar nazi".


----------



## soulfire (May 8, 2010)

the only thing that i want to work for the gba is golden sun cuze on the psp it won't work :S and medabots
i just love medabots on gba 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the rpg version)ftw


----------



## elixirdream (May 8, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> Not yet. No official date but word is around mid-May.
> 
> QUOTE(Pong20302000 @ May 8 2010, 07:52 AM) did i not see elixer or someone earlier say 18th of may for china release or something
> 
> i think i may invest in one



unless something unexpected happens
that date i posted here is confirmed by the supercard officials to the chinese forum


----------



## Hakoda (May 8, 2010)

Supercard team said:
			
		

> *12. New exclusive feature. Hardware iDS Anti Piracy. No Patch needed.*


If this is true and works, I may just become an SuperCard fan. Although I'm still solid with my Acekard.


----------



## Mages4ever (May 8, 2010)

The more I think bout it, the more it sounds like they got access to the DSi features :/
That or you don't need to flash your cart in the case of an update.


----------



## blinkingangels (May 8, 2010)

I know its been said that their cheat system is like Cheat Engine before, but I suggest dowloading Cheat Engine, and taking the tutorial that comes with it (it's not just a bunch of text, it's an actual program that you have to "cheat" to go on to the next step). Go to at least step 6 or 7, and that should be more than enough to know how to cheat your DS games in fun and crazy ways.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 8, 2010)

Mages4ever said:
			
		

> The more I think bout it, the more it sounds like they got access to the DSi features :/



I wish.  But if that had been successfully hacked, we surely would've heard about it by now.  You can't keep that kind of thing quiet for too long.


----------



## Zane (May 8, 2010)

Didn't like how the GBa emulation sounds.. i hope it get's better. But i guess as it plays most of the GBA games i actually want to play i'm fine. Already have this pre-ordered though, so i hope i'll be happy with it.


----------



## Gh0sti (May 8, 2010)

i hope that dstwo can have wifi updates, that would be sweet like the akaio, 

i think once i get mine ill wait like 2 months before opening so that most of the bugs can be fixed and i wont be so frustrated with the system like gba emulation and maybe snes emulation, along with video support


----------



## coattails (May 8, 2010)

I'm clueless as to why video support isn't working yet.
If the SCDS2 and the iPlayer have basically the same hardware, why can't they just implement the iPlayer video player into the EOS menu?

I could honestly care less about the GBA emulation.. people are acting as if DS lites and EZ 3-in-1's don't exist. I doubt that GBA emulation on the DSi will ever come close to the near 100% fluency of a DSL+3-in-1 combo. So if you're that intent on playing GBA games, might as well just sell your DSi and get a 100$ brand new DSL. I've already beaten the entire MMBN series, Mother 3, and all the Fire Emblems already, so I don't think I'll ever need to touch a GBA again.

However, having DivX movies and commercial games on a single flash cart is the selling point for me. I was contemplating the purchase of an iPlayer, but I realized it would be a big hassle to have to swap my AK2i and iPlayer on the road. I usually carry my DS in my pocket, and I'm pretty sure my shi**y quality ak2i would snap if I kept it in my pocket.

With those 2 features in 1 cart, I can now tell all my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 owning friends to go f**k themselves...


----------



## lolzed (May 8, 2010)

coattails said:
			
		

> I'm clueless as to why video support isn't working yet.
> If the SCDS2 and the iPlayer have basically the same hardware, why can't they just implement the iPlayer video player into the EOS menu?
> *
> I could honestly care less about the GBA emulation.. people are acting as if DS lites and EZ 3-in-1's don't exist.* I doubt that GBA emulation on the DSi will ever come close to the near 100% fluency of a DSL+3-in-1 combo. So if you're that intent on playing GBA games, might as well just sell your DSi and get a 100$ brand new DSL. I've already beaten the entire MMBN series, Mother 3, and all the Fire Emblems already, so I don't think I'll ever need to touch a GBA again.
> ...


if you have DSi(following ur second sentence) using this card would be useful.This has savestates and fast forward etc unlike EZFlash 3in1. Of course it won't be 100% but it can try.That and it won't just be GBA emu anyway,theres SNES too,where DS fails at.This would be an all in one card for both DSi and DS/L users. If only they release SDK's.


----------



## Mbmax (May 8, 2010)

OzanOs said:
			
		

> thx for the preview
> but 3 questions
> 1. What is the exactly speed the included CPU is clocked with?


The iPlayer is based on the TMS320DM6441. I'm pretty sure it's the same DMSoC on dstwo.


----------



## Leo99999 (May 8, 2010)

I feel like a massive noob asking this but is this only compatible with DSi or will it work with DS Lites as well?


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! This is the revolution!


----------



## Normmatt (May 8, 2010)

useurcamera said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait they emulate the cart commands on their internal cpu, thats going to be very battery draining.


----------



## Fluffbutt (May 8, 2010)

I appreciate your point, but I must disagree - the MAJOR failing of all consoles is the lack of choose-when-to-save options.

I've seen games where I just CAN'T get in to them - in the time I have to play them I can't make it to the first save point and have to endure those interminable cutscenes and talky-talky bits.

With save-on-the-fly I can play up to a time, save, and keep going the next available time.

Just because they're there does not mean you HAVE to use them!

Slowdown is a little pointless, maybe, walkthroughs are brilliant for rpg's!



			
				MarkDarkness said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lolzed (May 8, 2010)

Fluffbutt said:
			
		

> MarkDarkness said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'd 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also wrong term,its not nds emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and i completely agree with you,i won't use it just(note its just) for the sake of cheating


----------



## Another World (May 8, 2010)

Fluffbutt said:
			
		

> I appreciate your point, but I must disagree - the MAJOR failing of all consoles is the lack of choose-when-to-save options.



when i was growing up you had to have skills that allowed you to get past the hard parts so that you could get a password and stop playing. no one needed or asked for real time save features. when batteries started to show up in carts it was easier than passwords but you were still required to have the skills to get to those save points. i think real time saves make gamers lazy and take away their skills. i also feel this is why so many modern "3d" and "next-gen" gamers will not give the older systems a chance, they simply don't have the coordination to play through a hard 8bit platformer.

as for in game guide, that is just another excuse to make players lazy. my first rpg was a dos game i spent the greater part of a year playing. i explored every inch of the game work and never once needed or desired a guide to help me "cheat" my way through it.

so while these features are wanted by some, such as yourself, they remain gimmicks and silly features to many others. if they are going to include them they better be as bug free as possible, or risk losing that small circle of gamers who want these features.

-another world


----------



## Maz7006 (May 8, 2010)

Leo99999 said:
			
		

> I feel like a massive noob asking this but is this only compatible with DSi or will it work with DS Lites as well?



Works on all Ds's


----------



## Fluffbutt (May 8, 2010)

Another World said:
			
		

> Fluffbutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, I gotsa disagree here - it's NOT the difficulty that I love save points for, it's the ability to stop whenever I want.

EG - I might play Zelda during my 1/2 hour lunch break at work - If I can't get to an in-game save point, I have to keep replaying the same bits EVERY lunch! - with save-on-the-fly I can play the 1/2 hour and save, then start from that save the next day.

EG - Sitting up in bed next to the wife, she's reading, I'm playing - get tired and Bingo! save on the fly!!


----------



## Kiekoes (May 8, 2010)

Ok, just one question: Which is better: Acekard2i or SuperCard DSTWO?


----------



## lolzed (May 8, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Ok, just one question: Which is better: Acekard2i or SuperCard DSTWO?


vague question

you want simplicity,pricing,features etc...

hardware wise,SCDS2


----------



## Escape (May 8, 2010)

Hmm... the box art seems different in SC's site: 






Also, if you go to the "FAQ" area
(http://eng.supercard.sc/manual/dstwo/faq.htm)
and go to the "USE" tab, there's an answer to the question about the media/video player :>
It also says the DSTWO has a more powerful CPU than the iPlayer does.


----------



## Fluffbutt (May 8, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> Ok, just one question: Which is better: Acekard2i or SuperCard DSTWO?




From what I've seen of the Acekard2i it should be compared to the Supercard One(i), not to the Two. It has none of the 'extra' features of the Two, it matches the One better.

It also requires a Ds or DsL to program it before use in a Dsi (according to the sales sites I've seen it on) and that's a worrying factor against it.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 8, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Hmm... the box art seems different in SC's site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the Chinese boxart. And yes, the CPU is slightly more powerful than the iPlayer.


----------



## Escape (May 8, 2010)

Ahh, that's good to hear, because the English one looks much better :> not that it actually matters.

EDIT: now that I think about, what version will shoptemp be providing?


----------



## zeromac (May 8, 2010)

Hmmm
Would this work for the 3DS? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



When you talked about the realtime saving feature, you said it's been upgraded to support 3D DS games. That infers that it would work on a 3DS console


----------



## spinal_cord (May 8, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> I don't know Team Supercard...
> 
> "ANY" future DS anti-Piracy technology is a HUGE word to say...not fully believing it until I see proof



Just a guess, but maybe it maps the .nds file to exactly where the DS expects to find it, so there may be no patching at all needed by the loader... just a thought.


----------



## EJames2100 (May 8, 2010)

I don't suppose you know if it runs on GBA DragonaBall z The Legacy of Goku 1 and 2 ?
They are the only games to not work on the 3in1 and any other Flashcart due to AP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also does the GBA Emulator support real-time ? For Pokémon Emerald ?


----------



## Leonidas (May 8, 2010)

Well I saw the video and it looks like this will be one heck of a flashcart, although I don't think it will beat cheaper alternatives like Aceakard 2, for people who need this for nds games only. Real time cheats kinda reminded me of my early years of gaming, where I used a certain program (forgot the name), for cheating in the same way. 

Also I don't like how they ripped off the GBA emulator from the guy who created it for the iplayer. This definitely seems to prove that there will be no SNES emulator at all, since nobody has created one, and so they cannot steal it from anyone. From this point it's a disappointment for now, although it's understandable they had to fix the hardware issues first, but I'd wait until I see improvement in the emulators themselves, just to see if it's a serious attempt, or a one time ripoff.

PS: Also there doesn't seem to be any hardware acceleration for video playback. At least I don't think ms2 can do this.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 8, 2010)

Escape said:
			
		

> Also, if you go to the "FAQ" area
> (http://eng.supercard.sc/manual/dstwo/faq.htm)
> and go to the "USE" tab, there's an answer to the question about the media/video player :>
> It also says the DSTWO has a more powerful CPU than the iPlayer does.


So, what was the answer?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Right now at least, their site seems to be down.


----------



## Jasper07 (May 8, 2010)

The site is still down for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. pity because I want to see if there are any updates or anything...


----------



## Countbisquit (May 8, 2010)

Already the SCDS2 seems to be the most awesome thing since sliced bread. I cannot wait to get one :yayands:


----------



## Berthenk (May 8, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Hmmm
> Would this work for the 3DS?
> 
> 
> ...


No, I think they meant it for 3D games we have now, like Phantom Hourglass, Spirit Tracks, TrackMania, and a few hands full of others like it. The Cyclo had problems with RTS on these games sometimes. I think it's due to the 3D part of the processor needing activation or something.


----------



## iFish (May 8, 2010)

[quote name='Leonidas' date='May 8 2010, 10:30 AM' post='2814478'
Also I don't like how they ripped off the GBA emulator from the guy who created it for the iplayer. 
[/quote]

For all we know this "homebrew enthusiasm"  guy who made the GBA emu for the iPlayer...... he could of been part of the super card team. since team supercard never released a SDK for the iPlayer, how could he of done it without being part of their team?


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> For all we know this "homebrew enthusiasm"  guy who made the GBA emu for the iPlayer...... he could of been part of the super card team. since team supercard never released a SDK for the iPlayer, how could he of done it without being part of their team?


Ah, I'm glad you mentioned this...it's something I've suspected for a while (it seemed, to me at least, that he DID kind of come out of absolutely nowhere with this emulator).


----------



## Leonidas (May 8, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> For all we know this "homebrew enthusiasm"  guy who made the GBA emu for the iPlayer...... he could of been part of the super card team. since team supercard never released a SDK for the iPlayer, how could he of done it without being part of their team?


It's possible that the SC team have hired this person just for the GBA emulator, however there doesn't seem to be much of a difference between what's been shown in the video, and the iplayer version so far, and the iplayer version has been around for a long while now. It might be possible that the guy has been working on the SNES emulator ever since though.

Also I wonder how  the cart  is going to handle video playback. Are they going to make a special video player just for this purpose?


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 8, 2010)

Leonidas said:
			
		

> Also I wonder how  the cart  is going to handle video playback. Are they going to make a special video player just for this purpose?
> Now that their site is bac, here's what it says there:
> QUOTEQ?Can DSTWO play movie directly without convert like iPlayer?
> 
> A? Yes. But not at the launch time, actually, DSTWO CPU is more power than iPlayer CPU, we need time to develop a powerful movie playback software to release DSTWO multi-media power.



So, essentially...it's not ready yet, but they are working on it and there will be something released for this.  From this quote it sounds to me like it could be some kind of seperate software. 

*edit*
Supposedly it can read PDF files, could you try this ShaunJ?  It says it can read them on ShopTemp, and says YES it CAN! on the FAQ page on the website.


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 8, 2010)

Nice to see they have a updated the home site for the SCDSTWO and the forum has a dedicated spot for DSTWO discussions.


----------



## gameguy95 (May 8, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, I am completely lost on the "fuzzy search" mode and have requested more information on this and will update when I have understood it.


fuzzy mode is for when you do not know the exact value
e.g.: life bar


----------



## MWisBest (May 8, 2010)

Even with GBA Emulation I still wouldn't want this, at least based on the video. It appears to suffer from the same problem of the SuperCard DS-ONEi did, where the title of saves and roms has to be shortened. Unless this is not true then I wouldn't be getting one.


----------



## kradrats (May 8, 2010)

I think this card marks a very important milestone in the flashcart biz, as I'm sure all supercards competitors are striving to put out something as feature rich & better. 

looking forward to see what ez-flash/acekard will provide in response to this.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 8, 2010)

MWisBest said:
			
		

> Even with GBA Emulation I still wouldn't want this, at least based on the video. It appears to suffer from the same problem of the SuperCard DS-ONEi did, where the title of saves and roms has to be shortened. Unless this is not true then I wouldn't be getting one.


Look closer.  Around 2:10 you can see him switch to List mode, which clearly shows long file names.  The names are only shortened in the icon mode there, like in the EOS (and even then, it's only showing shortened names, it doesn't mean it can't utilize the long names...I'm going to guess if we could see the top screen we'd see them displayed up there like in EOS).


----------



## phoenixclaws (May 8, 2010)

I wonder if they will add in the Detail Mode like in the AK2i that shows internal game name and such. A very nice feature that AK2i uses.


----------



## Dter ic (May 8, 2010)

phoenixclaws said:
			
		

> I wonder if they will add in the Detail Mode like in the AK2i that shows internal game name and such. A very nice feature that AK2i uses.


i think it would i mean the file operations work prety similar to acekard AKAIO.


----------



## Kiekoes (May 8, 2010)

So, this one gets the GBATemp Golden Award?


----------



## impizkit (May 8, 2010)

Kiekoes said:
			
		

> So, this one gets the GBATemp Golden Award?


Where did you come up with that? This is a preview, not a review.


----------



## eponie (May 8, 2010)

looks awesome. How much is the suggest retail price? I can't wait to get this card!! 

1.4 compatible, real time safe, real time guide, rom compatibility, multimedia playback, free cheat, gba emulator, slow motion, file management, multi safe, ..... seems that the only thing this card can't do is swimming in a pool.


----------



## Zetta_x (May 8, 2010)

eponie said:
			
		

> looks awesome. How much is the suggest retail price? I can't wait to get this card!!
> 
> 1.4 compatible, real time safe, real time guide, rom compatibility, multimedia playback, free cheat, gba emulator, slow motion, file management, multi safe, ..... seems that the only thing this card can't do is swimming in a pool.



Breaking news, it also swims


----------



## Maplemage (May 8, 2010)

Man its a must have for me, but im overseas....


----------



## Mana94 (May 8, 2010)

I bet this will be like $50!!!


----------



## PanzerWF (May 9, 2010)

Yeah sounds good but I'm sketchy about the price =/


----------



## stonegolem (May 9, 2010)

I have 1 question.

Will it emulate DSi Roms perfectly as a "DSi Rom ?
Or will they still be emulated as DS mode without having DSi features such as camera and other hardware enchantments ?

Thank you.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 9, 2010)

stonegolem said:
			
		

> I have 1 question.
> 
> Will it emulate DSi Roms perfectly as a "DSi Rom ?
> Or will they still be emulated as DS mode without having DSi features such as camera and other hardware enchantments ?
> ...


No current flashcarts can run in DSi mode,  Period.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 9, 2010)

kradrats said:
			
		

> I think this card marks a very important milestone in the flashcart biz, as I'm sure all supercards competitors are striving to put out something as feature rich & better.
> 
> looking forward to see what ez-flash/acekard will provide in response to this.


Same actually. Wow, I'm going to go broke after buying a bunch of new flashcarts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lol


----------



## stonegolem (May 9, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> stonegolem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is not a current flashcart, and it's still being developed. This is why I asked.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 9, 2010)

stonegolem said:
			
		

> This is not a current flashcart, and it's still being developed. This is why I asked.



Well...don't you think that would have been the very first thing mentioned about it were it true?  Also, it's coming out pretty soon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You're just getting into semantics on that regard.


----------



## stonegolem (May 9, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> stonegolem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True, that should be mentioned at the beginning of the features list.

I expect from a lot of developers to go for DSi releases even they don't "technically" need to use that feature.
For example, if I develop a game which forces to take a picture at the beginning of each level then there are nothing we can do to make it playable. That might be a powerful AP for developers.

I hope to see a proper DSi emulation on newer cartridges.


----------



## YayMii (May 9, 2010)

stonegolem said:
			
		

> 9th_Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This still counts as a current flashcart. It's essentially a supercharged iPlayer that plays ROMs.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (May 9, 2010)

YayMii said:
			
		

> This still counts as a current flashcart. It's essentially a supercharged iPlayer that plays ROMs.



Definitely. That's why I think It's so awesome!


----------



## rikuumi (May 9, 2010)

I hope you can play movies on full fps..


----------



## Mbmax (May 9, 2010)

Leonidas said:
			
		

> Also I don't like how they ripped off the GBA emulator from the guy who created it for the iplayer. This definitely seems to prove that there will be no SNES emulator at all, since nobody has created one, and so they cannot steal it from anyone. From this point it's a disappointment for now, although it's understandable they had to fix the hardware issues first, but I'd wait until I see improvement in the emulators themselves, just to see if it's a serious attempt, or a one time ripoff.
> 
> PS: Also there doesn't seem to be any hardware acceleration for video playback. At least I don't think ms2 can do this.


Ripped off the gba emulator from themself ? iplayer and dstwo is made buy the same manufacturer, now i have no doubt when i look at both PCB.

About SNES emulator, i can already play some games on my flashcart without any need of extra CPU, thanks to a french coder.


----------



## hiruyam (May 9, 2010)

How can i buy it after when its released ?


----------



## waffle1995 (May 9, 2010)

hiruyam said:
			
		

> How can i buy it after when its released ?


shoptemp will always have it.
pre-order it there or buy it when it release


----------



## Livin in a box (May 9, 2010)

Want it.
Need it.
MUST have it.


----------



## Des_Kaje (May 9, 2010)

What I'm really interested in is whether it will be better then the AceKard 2i. Shame we can't tell though... looking forward to the review version.


----------



## lolzed (May 9, 2010)

Des_Kaje said:
			
		

> What I'm really interested in is whether it will be better then the AceKard 2i. Shame we can't tell though... looking forward to the review version.


ans1
ans2


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 9, 2010)

stonegolem said:
			
		

> 9th_Sage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it would be possible someday to easily load homebrew in DSi mode, it's just not yet.


----------



## Leonidas (May 9, 2010)

Des_Kaje said:
			
		

> What I'm really interested in is whether it will be better then the AceKard 2i. Shame we can't tell though... looking forward to the review version.


The answer to this depends on what you need, and how much you want to pay for it. If you need a cheap flashcart ($15) to run your current games, Ak2i should be good enough. DStwo is great for people who need a bunch of extra options and particularly for DSi and DSi XL users, because they don't have a GBA slot at all. However the price is a good deal higher ($45).
The only direct effect of DStwo, that I can foresee is the drop in Cyclo DS prices.


----------



## Isabelyes (May 9, 2010)

Does the GBA Emulator use the extra power the DSTWO has over the iPlayer, and, if so,
can it run Golden Sun without lagging (much)? Because I'd love to try that game,
but the battles were just so laggy and all. Meh.

I'll probably buy this, though I need to have my DSi repaired first.
It's no use wanting to use real time save and cheat mode etc. if you can't use your R button...

EDIT: Also, can it run Dementium II ?


----------



## elixirdream (May 9, 2010)

just to inform you guys
someone already got the cart but no firmware


----------



## DarkWay (May 9, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> just to inform you guys
> someone already got the cart but no firmware








 how? and damn you


----------



## Berthenk (May 9, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> just to inform you guys
> someone already got the cart but no firmware


Meh... why do I have the feeling it's you?

Edit: and how do you know that?


----------



## elixirdream (May 9, 2010)

its not me for sure..its someone from china...

i don't think i would have trouble sourcing the firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: he got it for 198 CNY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cheaper than list price (198.00 CNY=29.0110 USD)


----------



## Ryukouki (May 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Meh... why do I have the feeling it's you?



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Ryukouki said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not because he knows of someone who got it early that it was definitely him, don't spread rumours of which you can't be sure if they're true.


----------



## Des_Kaje (May 9, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> just to inform you guys
> someone already got the cart but no firmware




Whatever, without firmware it's useless.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Des_Kaje said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The guy can't use it yet, but at least he can already take a look at the insides of the card...


----------



## Des_Kaje (May 9, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Des_Kaje said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, but what is the use of doing that if you can't even properly test the cart itself? The only thing that would be nice is if he posts some pictures of the thing itself. But really, what is the point of saying someone has the card but can't properly use it? I don't get it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Des_Kaje said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no point in doing it, it's just for bragging rights I guess.


----------



## iFish (May 9, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> just to inform you guys
> someone already got the cart but no firmware



Elix has the card


----------



## Berthenk (May 9, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sure about that? I would seriously laugh if it's true. Maybe they want someone with knowledge of AR hacking to test Free Cheat for them...


----------



## Nollog (May 9, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> Ripped off the gba emulator from themself ? iplayer and dstwo is made buy the same manufacturer, now i have no doubt when i look at both PCB.
> 
> About SNES emulator, i can already play some games on my flashcart without any need of extra CPU, thanks to a french coder.


No, darkchen ported vba breaking the license for the code, and it seems supercard took that with or without the knowledge of darkchen.
So they didn't steal from themselves, they stole from a person who stole from people who worked years at it.

I agree, snes emulation doesn't look like it will happen without them stealing more code.


----------



## Perseid (May 9, 2010)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do I get the feeling this card is going to be useless without an open SDK?

I don't even understand why they'd keep it closed. Letting people who are better at homebrew do their thing would ease their own workload.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (May 9, 2010)

#5661 said:
			
		

> But then, at the same time, wouldn't this aid companies who make clone cards?



Considering the EX4DS (assuming it's still even coming out) is already in the late stages of development itself, I don't think the lack of an SDK is really going to stop cloners.  If a clone has an SDK released while the Supercard doesn't, though, then that may give the clone a major advantage of the DSTWO and result in a loss of sales.  I think it's in SC's best interests to release the SDK, personally.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (May 9, 2010)

It doesn't really matter if there is a SDK anyways, cloners have the actel/xlinx/whatever chip dumpers. We already got an example of one, the EX4.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 10, 2010)

TM2-Megatron said:
			
		

> #5661 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Besides, there's no confirmation that the hardware inside an EX4DS is 100% the same as what is in the Supercard DSTwo, is there (if there, is, let me know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)?  It's possible what works on one may not work on the other.  Then again, like people are saying, it could be a 100% clone of iPlayer.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 10, 2010)

Nollog said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Source that he ported VBA?  I didn't think so.

He ported the GBA emulator on the PSP to the iPlayer not VBA...


----------



## elixirdream (May 10, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Des_Kaje said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he will get his firmware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



someone who actually got the firmware offered him
not sure will he post any new pictures 

if do i will upload here for you guys


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 10, 2010)

Oh, I was wondering about something today.  Normatt said that the DSTwo 'emulating', or perhaps simulating is a better term, the cartridge commands (to fool anti-piracy crud) and such would drain the battery...how much of a CPU would one need for that?

My hope is that the CPU is clocked low and only clocked up when needed (ie GBA emulator).  It seems like most of the features when running games (the guide, realtime save, cheat search...etc) wouldn't need too much CPU to work well.  Of course, no way to know really, just fun fun speculation. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I wish they'd go in depth with how things work with the DSTwo, I have a lot of interest in how the CPU communicates with the regular parts of the DS and vice versa.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 10, 2010)

The version in the video looks to be nothing to get excited about, but with all of the features to be fixed and added upon release, I want it.


----------



## Leonidas (May 10, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> Source that he ported VBA?  I didn't think so.
> 
> He ported the GBA emulator on the PSP to the iPlayer not VBA...read this topic http://gbatemp.net/t169613-gba-emulator-fo...gress?&st=0
> 
> ...


so unless this is in klingon, he clearly stated it's VBA.


----------



## ahtin (May 10, 2010)

I am one of the lucky guy who have DS Two but no firmware, waiting for the sc staff online....


----------



## Escape (May 10, 2010)

^I don't suppose you're that Chinese guy elixir was talking about?


----------



## Jakob95 (May 10, 2010)

Leonidas said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter about what he said.  I guess porting VBA didn't work out for him so he did the GBA emulator that is on the PSP and ported it to the iPlayer.  You can even take the *game_config.tx* from GPSP and put it in the iPlayer emulator so that the iPlayer emulator will have a higher compatibility.


----------



## joshwaan2k (May 10, 2010)

Great stuff the card looks nice


----------



## qaz015393 (May 10, 2010)

price isn't bad. can't wait 4 this. good thing i going to use my two gig that im using for my r4. im going to get this after my finals are over.


----------



## DarkArmadillo (May 10, 2010)

http://uk.supercard.sc/manual/dstwo/
Nice homepage for the DS2. There's some info and help, however not finished yet.
Btw, is it just me or is the FAQ grammatical pretty bad?


----------



## takeshi10123 (May 10, 2010)

Des_Kaje said:
			
		

> Seriously looks interesting. I still use my old Supercard Lite and I'm tired of constantly converting my .nds files. Because of that I was planning to buy a new card this week (the AceCard 2.1 seems like a fair option), but now I've seen this I think I'd better wait until SCDS2 is out. I really do hope that the functions that were not available in the preview-version will be available (and working!) in the retail version. I'm not too sure about preordering one just now, I'd rather wait until I can read the hands-on review with all pros and cons.
> 
> By the way, is there any information yet about other emulating options (such as NES, Neo Geo or perhaps GBC/GB?). I have always wanted to play Zelda: Oracle of Ages/Seasons but somehow I can't create good savefiles using Goomba Color DS...


use lameboy insted of goomba color ds


----------



## r3dfaction (May 11, 2010)

Love the new logo


----------



## Des_Kaje (May 11, 2010)

DarkArmadillo said:
			
		

> Btw, is it just me or is the FAQ grammatical pretty bad?



It's a Chinese site. You shouldn't expect correct grammar, they've never succeeded writing their webtext in plain English and probably never will. Besides, every Supercard up until now had an OS with the same kind of doltish grammar.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 11, 2010)

I don't know if this has been covered already, but just to confirm - the DSTWO doesn't come with a firmware flasher. The cart is able to use the power from the DS slot once it's inserted (even if it's not booted), to flash the firmware from the inserted micro SD using the onboard CPU.


----------



## Mbmax (May 11, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I don't know if this has been covered already, but just to confirm - the DSTWO doesn't come with a firmware flasher. The cart is able to use the power from the DS slot once it's inserted (even if it's not booted), to flash the firmware from the inserted micro SD using the onboard CPU.


Yeah, like the iPlayer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any picture from the  other side of the PCB Shaunj66 ?


----------



## Berthenk (May 11, 2010)

Yay, it´s got cheats for GBA! Now most people don´t need to wait for this.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 11, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, the PCB is stuck to the label (the top plastic shell has a large portion cut out), I didn't feel like ruining my cart for the sake of a photo. Is it so important?


----------



## Mbmax (May 11, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Mbmax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Like on my iPlayer. No, it's not important, someone will one day make this picture, so don't ruin your flashcart. 
It's just a matter of time.


----------



## ahtin (May 11, 2010)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> shaunj66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




here you are


----------



## Mbmax (May 11, 2010)

Hey ! thanks ahtin ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This side is quite instructive.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hynix seems to be the memory part. Actel for the asic and a flash memory for the firmware.

Component are quite different if i compare them from my iPlayer but not that much.


----------



## tbgtbg (May 11, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> If that's the clock, it shouldn't it say "00:23" not "24:34?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That would be cutting off their noses to spite their faces. There are tons of DS/DSL's out there and that would cut them off entirely, not just people using DSi/DSiXL flashcarts without DSi mode.


----------



## Leonidas (May 12, 2010)

tbgtbg said:
			
		

> That would be cutting off their noses to spite their faces. There are tons of DS/DSL's out there and that would cut them off entirely, not just people using DSi/DSiXL flashcarts without DSi mode.


It's not going to happen, because Nintendo has sold over 90 million DS Lite units, and total sales for all DS consoles is 130 million. Which means DS/DSi and DSi XL have sold about 40 million combined. No company with a marketing team worth their while will go so far as to skip 90 million of potential customers. Also as to DS piracy, I don't really think it's that much of a deal. Companies put AP into the games, but Nintendo really hasn't done much to stop flashcarts globally.


----------



## elixirdream (May 12, 2010)

i just read some interesting news that might be old to you guys



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> ????????:
> CPU :400MHz,????D1????
> RAM :32M??,??????Mobile SDR
> 
> ...


it says plugin for video supports is not complete.
due to trademark/copyright issue some codecs might not be supported


this is extracted from a chinese forum (romsite)


----------



## Costello (May 12, 2010)

since when do the chinese care about "trademark/copyright" issues??


----------



## Mbmax (May 12, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> since when do the chinese care about "trademark/copyright" issues??








Need to finish iPlayer's stock before plan to add any movie player feature to dstwo ?


----------



## alphanemisis (May 13, 2010)

is there any built in gba cheats or database?  is there any way to use gba cheats?


----------



## darkriku2000 (May 14, 2010)

According to iShopvideogame, the scds2 will probably be coming out on the 18th.

Here's something that confuses me though, they say they'll have it for 39.90:
http://www.ishopvideogame.com/supercard-ds...68.html?ref=131

Wasn't there a news post earlier though, when they announced shop temp, saying that they'll have the scds2 cheaper than any of the other sites?


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 14, 2010)

I got mine for $40/shipped on RealHotStuff. They say it's shipping next week. Anyone else order their SCDS2 there?


----------



## darkriku2000 (May 14, 2010)

Well, my point is, didn't shoptemp say that they'll have it cheaper and earlier than everybody else?


----------



## Zetta_x (May 14, 2010)

Shop temp had a pre-order deal for $30 and they have already shipped out my SCDSTWO


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 14, 2010)

Zetta_x said:
			
		

> Shop temp had a pre-order deal for $30 and they have already shipped out my SCDSTWO


Aw, lucky.  I doubt I'll get in on the first batch of 100.  At least the rest should ship out rather soon, just the same.


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 14, 2010)

SimplyMods is receiving their shipment in the next couple days. They opened up pre-orders. It's $37.95.


----------



## bou707 (May 14, 2010)

lucky to the people who got the $30 deal


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 14, 2010)

Wooo, RHS shipped my order!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Thank you for your on-line order.
> Your order ********-********-***-***** has been shipped from REAL HOT STUFF.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (May 14, 2010)

I can't wait to get one. Hopefully the SNES will be included sometime in the future...


----------



## Madhatta (May 14, 2010)

I ordered mine from Real Hot Stuff with the free shipping option. That's encouraging that they are starting to send them out already.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 15, 2010)

Madhatta said:
			
		

> I ordered mine from Real Hot Stuff with the free shipping option. That's encouraging that they are starting to send them out already.


A little annoying that the Shoptemp exclusivity didn't amount to anything though.  Mostly since I preordered it some time ago and people ordering it from places other than Shoptemp are getting it before me.  @[email protected]


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 15, 2010)

9th_Sage said:
			
		

> Madhatta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, you did get it for $10 cheaper.


----------



## 9th_Sage (May 15, 2010)

iamthemilkman said:
			
		

> Well, you did get it for $10 cheaper.


Yes, I realize that, it's still a bit frustrating though.


----------



## Doom32x (May 15, 2010)

what happend with the snes emulation?


----------



## aiRWaLKRe (May 17, 2010)

I just got my DSTWO from shoptemp. But the OS isn't going to available on the supercard site till tomorrow, crud I was sooooooo wanting to try it out today...


----------



## bou707 (May 17, 2010)

when will the shoptemp ship the sc2  to non preorder people?


----------



## R4Liam (May 18, 2010)

come on where is the reviw you have had this card for ages now and theres no review, the firmware is released now too


----------



## HELSBELS (Jul 24, 2010)

Reguarding game compatibiity-I've just tried Galexy Racers(europe version). Game appears to start ok, but you cannot get past the save part-as corrupt save data.
I know this is quite possible a crappy game, however does anyone think that a lowish budget game will not work on the AWESOME DSTWO, or is it that the dump of the game itself is flawed?

I was really impressed with the Dstwo, and still am. I purchased 1 each for my 2 kids, with the thinking that the cost of 1 alone would be the price of an official Pokemon Game (which the kids love), however this has got me wondering if the forthcoming Pokemon releases in spring 2011 will work on this new card.  Only time will tell.  Anyway lets hope  that Nintendo don't have the last LAUGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## pswofford1 (Aug 9, 2010)

What happened to supercard website?


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

pswofford1 said:
			
		

> What happened to supercard website?


1. Bumps are unnecessary.
2. It seems fine to me.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 9, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> pswofford1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And to me...

@pswofford1: what's the problem YOU were getting ??


----------



## pswofford1 (Aug 9, 2010)

When you try to go to website it say either website not found or redirects to another website.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

Strange, try this link
http://eng.supercard.sc/
That was the link I just used and it worked perfectly.


----------



## pswofford1 (Aug 9, 2010)

got it to work on a different computer thank you


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 9, 2010)

pswofford1 said:
			
		

> got it to work on a different computer thank you


No problem


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 9, 2010)

@pswofford1: what's the 'other website' - a redirect to another website MAY indicate you may have a virus on your PC


----------



## wiigeek (Sep 4, 2010)

Bought an R4i 1.4 in haste. Although I do like the WiFi support that the R4i 1.4 provides, I wish to have ebook and GBA support that the Supercard DSTWO provides. However, one thing I would like to know is: Does this work with firmware 1.4?  I can't seem to find any confirmation on this matter anywhere and would like know before I go an get one.


----------

